# to buy or not to buy



## penelope (Jan 24, 2009)

hello everyone.
my daughters have started riding lessons and love it so much that we have to go to visit the horses through the week to talk to them and stroke them!!

my dad, who has more money than sense and spoils them rotten, has said he will buy them a horse/pony but i am in 2 minds whether to take him up on his offer. I dont work and do have some time on my hands but i just woryy about the commiitment owning a horse brings and particulary when children are involved(i.e obviously the commitment comes to me!!)

another thing with stabling and vets bills and added extras how much are we talking to keep a horse per week??

thanks for any input and advice.


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Livery costs depend on where you are situated. I am in North East Lincolnshire and for DIY here you are looking at approximately £20 per week, this price includes a field/paddock and a stable. You would then have to buy food and hay, plus there will be shoeing/trimming every 6 weeks or so and on top of that insurance. If you want full livery where they do the mucking out, turnout, feed etc then you are looking at £60 per week plus. DIY is definately the cheaper option and I personally find it more rewarding. It's cheaper than paying for riding lessons! Do you have someone who could help your daughters with lessons? 

I have 4 horses and the work involved in keeping them correctly does take up a huge amount of my time. I'm always poo picking the fields, mucking out the stables or working horses. I'm not complaining though and wouldn't change a thing


----------



## Rodridge Farm Livery (Mar 3, 2009)

penelope said:


> hello everyone.
> my daughters have started riding lessons and love it so much that we have to go to visit the horses through the week to talk to them and stroke them!!
> 
> my dad, who has more money than sense and spoils them rotten, has said he will buy them a horse/pony but i am in 2 minds whether to take him up on his offer. I dont work and do have some time on my hands but i just woryy about the commiitment owning a horse brings and particulary when children are involved(i.e obviously the commitment comes to me!!)
> ...


Dont forget children will be children and the phrase comes to mind ''a puppy is just not for xmas'' if they love it then i think you should take the chance. Livery can cost £20 -DIY or £30 inc hay straw water. Grazing could cost £5-10 per horse. Just look long term. I have my own horse dedicated forum (Click here) maybe you will find useful information.


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

I would try and loan first, its a huge commitment owning a horse and takes a lot more time and effort than you would think. 
Its all good and well stroking them and 1hours ride a week but are you going to want to get up when its dark of a morning to ffeed change rugs turn out muck out....later have the kids ride re rug feed hang nets ect
Then you will have farrier to stand for vet visits and if they do become interested there are shows to go to(the cost of transport if you dont have your own and cost to enter) plus getting ready time.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree a loan or share is a good idea first, it's bloody hard work owning a horse and extreamly expensive!!! Mine is kept on DIY livery and isn't stabled but it still costs me approx £130 a month and that's before any vet fees!!!


----------



## Louise24 (Jan 25, 2009)

My pony costs about 250 a month DIY, im situated in kent, my insurance is 30 pound a month, not to mention shoes every 6-8 weeks - another 60-70 pound. They are a huge commitment. Loaning is a good idea, maybe there are stables near you that do pony days? Teaching the basic riding skills and stable management? xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I would definately do the loan thing first. As a young child/early teen I would of sold my soul for a pony and swore that I would never change - but then as most people do I grew up and wanted to start going into town with my friends on saturdays, going out with boys as I approached mid teens, and the horse riding got put on the back burner. Sharing, loaning or getting them to volunteer in exchange for rides at their local stables is the easier option


----------



## penelope (Jan 24, 2009)

thankyou so much for all your advice i have def decided that we cant commit to 2 horses so for time being i ill attemt to find somewhere where the kids can help with mucking out and looking after horses and look into a loan. thanks. xx


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Please have a look at my web site it is basic horse care and costings of keeping a horse. There sis also horses health pages too which cover basic illnesses......... horses are not easy to look after they need dedication and lots of money lol


----------

